# فيديو ارت كام تعليمي



## mahmoud_sbiah (13 مايو 2011)

فيديو راااااااااائع لتلعم الارت كام مش انك اتصير مبدع جدا لاكن بعلمك شي بصيط وهاد البصيط اذا مارستو بتصير مبدع.

مدت الفيديو 32 دقيقة على اليوتيوب لقيتو بالصدفة وحبيت اني اعرضو على المنتدى لانو اغلب المشاكل الي بنوجها في موضوع cnc هو موضوع البرامج الي متل هيك ما في عليها شرح كامل ومع احترامي الشديد للجميع وقدراتهم الرائعه لاكن لكل شخص من اصحاب القدرات الو ظروف الله اعلم شو هي منعتو من تقديم المساعده للأعضاء الي مثلنا.

انا على وشك تصميم ماكنة cnc لاكن العائق الوحيد الامامي هو فقط برامج التصميم والله اعلم قديش بحاول اني الاقي شرح وافي لاكن للأسف لحد هلا المشكلة ما انحلت وما لقيت 
انشالله يلبي الفيديو طلبات الجميع المحتاجين لهيك شرح لاكن للأسف اشرح مو بالعربي لاكن الحركات مفهومه وبتمنى اتوفيق للجميع ..... والله ولي التوفيق 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBQZXirQJ8k&feature=related


----------



## خالد الاقرع (13 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا غالي


----------



## يحيى يحيى (15 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا 
على اهتمامك 
بس اللغة مش انجليزي تقريبا ايطالي


----------

